# Blue plastic receptical/switch boxes used as junction boxes?



## alexz (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello all,

Some corrective electrical work was done in basement in two seperate stages by two different licensed electricians. Initially, there was a 12ga 15amp line that was just coiled on the wall of the basement - the hot end was just laying against the cinder block. The seller-hired electrician installed a plastic receptacle box, put a wire nut on the end of the wire, then installed a plastic plate on the box (no openings for the plug - like something you'd see on a retired receptacle box).

Then another electrician ran a new line to the kitchen from this same box - apparently he spliced the old wire with the new wire. But he didn't install a metallic junction box that you typically see in basements - he used the existing plastic receptacle box with the flat plate installed on it. 

So the big question is .... is this up to code? In some respects, this makes sense - blue plastic receptacle boxes installed in walls can often have three wires coming into them. So why shouldn't they be used in basements when installed recessed in the floor joists above?

Just wondering....

AZ


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Junction boxes can be plastic or metal. So unless there's some local code that restricts the use of plastic in basements (which I don't see why there would be) I'd say you're ok.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Mar 18, 2007)

What are the wiring methods? BX, Romex, what? It makes a difference. If everything is romex (Non-metallic sheathed cable) the plastic box is OK. If you have metal-sheathed cables, metal box with the proper connectors.


----------



## alexz (Jul 4, 2006)

*We're talking non-metallic wiring here*

Good question. All the circuits with these plastic boxes are non-metallic, 12 amp lines. The new ones are 12/2 romex and the old wiring has a black, cloth-like sheath and no bare ground (hot and neutral only).


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

The plastic box is fine.

However the second electrician messed up when he installed the new recepticle in the kitchen without a ground wire. What type of recepticle did he install. Did he mention to you that the new recepticle did not have a ground wire?

You may need to call his company and ask that they send someone out to run new wire all the way back to the panel.


----------



## dudleydoright (Feb 19, 2013)

*Flat cover made of???*

If the plastic box has a plastic or non metallic cover then it would be ok. The ground to the splice, well that is another can o corn. Unless there is a provision in the plastic box to ground the metal cover you need to use a non metallic cover. Botta boom botta betta beertime.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

This thread is over 6 years old. I think the issue is over.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Ole' Dudley is 3 for 6 on this tonight.


----------

